# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Adoption lapine] Plouf, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Plouf
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *

Plouf est adoptable en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org
*
*Localisation :* 11500 (covoiturages acceptés pour adoption)

*Date de naissance :* Adulte

*Sexe :* Femelle

*Vaccination :* VHD 1 et 2, Myxomatose

*Stérilisation :* Stérilisée

*Race :* Tête de lion

*Couleur :* Blanche et grise

*Poids :* 1,46 Kg

*Santé générale :* Bonne

*Situation dabandon :* Trouvée errante gestante, a perdu ses bébés.

*Description par la famille daccueil :
*Elle est très dynamique et maline et a une addiction peu recommandable aux pâtes donc il faut faire attention à ce que ça ne soit pas à sa portée. Si elle peut être sur un lit ou un canapé, elle fait beaucoup de binkies. Ce nest pas une lapine très affectueuse (pour le moment en tout cas) mais elle est très joueuse et elle apprend très vite, elle sait faire debout, tourne et venir quand on lappelle contre un bout de carotte. Niveau alimentation, elle aime tout ce qui lui a été proposé et il faut faire attention car elle essaie souvent dattraper des trucs quelle na pas le droit de manger.

Elle adore jouer, elle nest pas très caresse mais ça lui arrive de dire « bon ok, daccord » par contre elle recherche beaucoup lattention. Quand elle grince les dents de bonheur, il faut prêter loreille car cest très doucement. Après avec un·e humain·e avec qui elle établira un lien de confiance, je nai pas de toute que ce sera une petite lapin formidable car elle lest déjà. Il faut juste accepter que ce nest pas une lapine qui adore les câlins, elle préfèrera jouer. Il faudra aussi être patient car quand elle ne connait pas, elle a du mal à se laisser approcher mais une fois la confiance installée, cest bon tout va bien elle part à laventure. Elle aime bien se mettre sur les pieds quand quelquun cuisine pour voir si une épluchure de carotte ne pourrait pas tomber.

Elle naime pas du tout les chiens, les chats cest pas incompatible, ce serait mieux pour elle un lapin congénère.
En résumé, elle est vraiment très mignonne et aime bien faire sa vie, demande plein dattention et jai pas trop de doute quelle ferait fondre plus dune personne.

Propreté : Elle est propre, je nai rien eu à lui apprendre là dessus.

Des bêtises ? : Elle mange les câbles qui traine, il faut faire attention, elle na pas encore appris « non ».
 Elle est vraiment très maline pour déjouer les sécurité et essayer de prendre la nourriture dans les placards sils sont proches du sol, ça donne des défi dingéniosité. Cest très mignon de la voir partir vite vite avec un paquet de pâte mais il ne faut vraiment pas la laisser en manger. ça ma vallu une visite chez le vétérinaire durgence à 22h quand elle avait piqué des dates pourtant en hauteur. Donc il faut vraiment faire attention à ça. Je pense quelle na toujours pas compris quelle aurait à manger maintenant et quelle essaie de faire des provisions au cas où.

Merci de penser à ladoption. Adopter sauve 2 vies, celle du lapin en accueil et celle du lapin que nous pourrons prendre en charge une fois la place libérée.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

*Pour suivre directement les aventures de Plouf c'est par ici :*
Plouf, lapine à adopter [Association Marguerite &Cie] - Association Marguerite & Cie (margueritecie.org)

*Les dernière nouvelles de sa FA :*

*mardi 9 février 2021 à 13h59
*_Quelques nouvelles de Plouf :_
_Sur la première photo elle était très heureuse d'avoir une couverture pour elle toute seule et le foin l'a rapidement investi également !_
_Sur la seconde, elle venait de se faire brosser et couper les griffes, pas très contente. Elle a eu un petit bout de carotte pour se remettre de ses émotions._
_Elle fait beaucoup de binkies sur la moquette quand elle y a accès, elle mange bien, se porte bien !

_


*mardi 2 mars 2021 à 12h42
*_Des petites nouvelles de Plouf !_

_Elle demande des câlins et accepte les câlins maintenant !_
_Elle a un nouveau tapis et je lui ai fait une maison donc elle est super contente, elle alterne entre sa maison en carton et celle toute douce. Elle se découvre depuis quelque temps une passion chaussure (elle va sur les chaussures et juste... reste sur les chaussures ou essaie d'en ramener une avec elle)._

_Elle est toujours très vive ! Paré à explorer et faire des petits binkies si le sol s'y prête ^^_

_Passez une bonne journée ! J'essaierai de faire des photos et de les poster prochainement


_*samedi 27 mars 2021 à 21h41
*_Plouf est chez moi depuis une petite semaine, en transit entre son ancienne famille d'accueil et sa nouvelle._
_Elle s'est considérablement assagie ! La seule bêtise qu'elle a faite a été de grignotter un peu le "seuil" de la porte du parc que je lui avais justement mis pour les premiers jours, afin d'éviter qu'elle me fasse trop de bêtises_ 
_En fait, je n'ai pas du tout eu besoin de fermer ce parc, car elle a tout de suite été très sage et très propre._
_Elle était un peu timide et méfiante au début mais, en à peine 48h, elle a pris ses aises et s'est laissée caresser. Elle aime particulièrement qu'on la caresse sur la tête, entre les oreilles. Cependant, elle n'a pas toujours envie de caresses et elle sait se faire comprendre, sans aucune agressivité._
_Moi aussi, je la trouve très expressive  Quand elle est contente, elle remue la tête (c'est particulièrement mignon avec sa crinière), elle fait souvent des binkies et, quand elle n'est pas contente, elle vocalise un peu._
_Elle vient quand on l'appelle, surtout si elle suspecte qu'on va lui donner à manger ! Si on lui donne effectivement quelque chose, elle part se cacher pour le manger, on ne sait jamais_ 
_Elle a un jouet avec des petits tiroirs à ouvrir. Elle s'en sert mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle s'amuse plus en déplaçant les tiroirs une fois qu'ils sont ouverts qu'en les ouvrant. Peut-être qu'elle apprécierait aussi une balle ou des haltères en bois._
_Le seul soucis que j'ai eu a été pour la brosser. Elle mue en ce moment et elle n'aime pas du tout le brossage. C'est un point sur lequel il faudrait travailler car, avec ses longs poils, elle a bien besoin d'un peu d'aide !_
_Elle est calme, facile à vivre, pas peureuse, et très attachante._
_La bouille de Plouf:

_

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

*Des nouvelles de sa FA au 18/04/2021 :
*_"Coucou les marguerites_
_Je suis chez ma nouvelle tatie FA, tout se passe bien je me laisse câliner et porter sans problème_ 
_Je mange bien mes légumes et mon foin. Par contre je mue beaucoup surtout de les longs poils autour de la tête ()"

_



_"J'aime faire la sieste dans ma cabane ou sur mon coussin_ 
_À bientôt !"_

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou ce lapinou

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les taties
Je vais bien et je commence à sortir de mon enclos. J'ai une très grosse mue par contre 
Sinon tatie dit que je ronfle en dormant ()

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

La mue de la miss c'est impressionnant

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou tout le monde
J'aime maintenant me promener dans le bureau de tatie et je dors même sur le pouf 


Bisous les taties et tontons et bonne fête des mamans

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou tout le monde
Quelques nouvelles de ma frimousse : je vais bien j'ai eu mon rappel de vaccin et un check up du monsieur en blouse bleu.
J'ai pris du poids et ma santé globale est top ! Je mange davantage de foin et me balade dans le bureau de tatie. J'arrive même desfois à me faufiler discrètement dans la chambre quand tatie oublie de fermer la porte 
Sinon je me laisse bien manipuler pour la coupe des griffes et le brossage. En clair je suis une lapine exemplaire 










 citer
 signaler

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les marguerites
Je viens vous montrer ma frimousse 
Tatie a de nouveau coffres de rangement qui se sont transformés en lit pour mon dodo ou en point d'observation ()
J'y grimpe en montant sur le pouf juste à côté 


Sinon j'apprécie les caresses

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les marguerites
Je viens vous donner des nouvelles de ma bouille je vais bien je suis beaucoup plus aventurière, je me promène le matin dans le bureau de tatie en faisant des binkies et en sautant sur les coffres 
J'ai reçu la nouvelle cabane elle n'est pas encore détruire  :Big Grin: 
Les photos suivront dans la journée
Bisous à tous

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Salut tout le monde
Je vais toujours bien je mange bien mon foin et apprécie les caresses en craquotant des dents 
Le matin j'attends toujours mon repas devant la porte, ensuite je fais une exploration approfondie du territoire.
J'aime beaucoup prendre de la hauteur en grimpant sur les coffres, j'ai une vue imprenable 
Bisous à tous

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hello tout le monde
Je me porte bien je suis une vraie lapine d'intérieur j'aime mon petit confort ()
Tatie lylly m'a fait parvenir plein de bon foin merci beaucoup 
Sinon je vis ma petite vie tranquillement je fais un petit tour du territoire matinal avant de me préparer pour ma nuit.
Tatie me fait aussi des câlins que j'apprécie beaucoup je suis très docile et facile à vivre.
Personne pour m'adopter ????? 





C'est quoi ça ? Ah oui de l'endive hihi
Je suis pas difficile je mange tous mes légumes

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Un petit up pour Plouf

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou
J'espère que vous allez bien. Moi oui j'ai reçu une super cabane de Noël, l'ancienne que j'avais servait plutôt de tapis de sol  merci les taties et tontons 
Tatie m'a donné du chou kale, c'est trop bon, c'est ce que je mange en premier 
Je mange tous mes légumes et très vite, un vrai bulldozer 
Passez de belles fêtes de fin d'année 

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Miam miam le chou kale

Ma super cabane en arrière plan hihi

Caresses tatie

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Miam miam le chou kale

Ma super cabane en arrière plan hihi

Caresses tatie 

Coucou tout le monde
J'ai vu que je suis la star de la dernière newsletter 
Je vous souhaite une belle et heureuse année et une super famille pour moi

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hello
J'espère que tout va bien chez vous. Pour ma part tatie me laisse siester sur le tapis d'éveil c'est hyper confortable

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les marguerites 
J'espère que vous allez bien. Moi ça va je vis ma petite vie de lapine d'intérieur tranquillement.
Rolala je suis timide 
.
Mais tatie sait comment m'apater

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les marguerites 
 J'espère que vous allez bien. Moi ça va je vis ma petite vie de lapine d'intérieur tranquillement.
 Rolala je suis timide 
.
 Mais tatie sait comment m'apater

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou !!!

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

La belle Plouf est toujours à l'adoption  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Plouf est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie



----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Plouf est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

J'ai reçu un nouveau colis de foin avec une surprise à l'intérieur un sachet de topinambours séchés miam miam 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai eu mon rappel vaccinal et check up veto tout est nickel

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Plouf est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Plouf est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les taties et tontons
J'espère que vous allez bien. Moi ça va j'ai chaud donc je passe beaucoup de temps à dormir pour m'economiser 
Allez je me lève pour vous montrer ma frimousse  :Big Grin: 





 citer
 signaler

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les taties et tontons
J'espère que vous allez bien. Moi ça va j'ai chaud donc je passe beaucoup de temps à dormir pour m'economiser 
Allez je me lève pour vous montrer ma frimousse  :Big Grin: 





 citer
 signaler

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Aujourd'hui c'était séance brossage et coupe des griffes, j'ai une grosse mue 

Non ne me regardez pas maintenant je dois faire une toilette intégrale 





 citer
 signaler

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Là, c'est sa 2e semaine chez nous. Comme elle était encore timide pour explorer le salon, on a mis son tapis de chanvre dans la salon à côté de nous, avec ses petites affaires pour lui montrer qu'elle peut se sentir à l'aise dans cette pièce. Une assiette de foin, des legumes, un plateau télé en quelque sorte. Echec total  Elle regarde finalement dans la salle à manger où il fait noir, et après avoir attendu 1h elle est repartie d'elle même à la cuisine.
Ce n'est finalement pas ce jour-là qu'elle s'est approprié la pièce 


Scène typique d'une fin d'après-midi à la maison 
Plouf court partout. Cela fait des semaines qu'elle ne dort plus à la salle de bain, mais derrière le canapé au salon. Elle passe d'une pièce à l'autre, comme chez elle


Photo prise cette semaine
Plouf mange régulièrement des granulés (je lui en donne plus qu'à d'autres lapins mais elle en réclame deux fois par jour... ), du foin frais (foin de crau), des légumes (aujourd'hui de la romaine, du persil et des fanes de carotte).
Le week-end dernier elle a découvert le bois de noisetier, et aujourd'hui ... je lui ai fait goûté du jus de pomme bio, qui est descendu à toute vitesse. On lui a fait goûter des radis (bof), des pommes (super), des bananes (elle arrête tout ce qu'elle fait et se pétrifie quand elle sent une banane dans la pièce -_-) avec modération bien entendu, c'était pour lui faire goûter. Elle a apprécie de temps en temps des carottes également.
Concernant les herbes aromatiques, elle a un peu fait la moue pour de la coriandre mais je vais ressayer. Elle aime les batavia et feuille de chêne



Plouf qui joue au salon
Elle a aussi grignoté le meuble, mais c'est pardonné !


Cette coupe de cheveux ! ^^






balade nocturne dans les couloirs !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Plouf est toujours à l'adoption

----------

